# Wine From Store Bought Juices



## tommysalamii (Mar 17, 2009)

I have read that it is possible to make wine from 100% Juice Products (not concentrates) from Grocery Stores ex. cranberry/apple juice, blueberry/peach juice, bananna/kiwi juice etc., but they must not contain any preservatives. A popular product would be Juicy Juice. Is it really possible? If so, any recipes? Thanks.


----------



## Luc (Mar 17, 2009)

Certainly possible without a doubt.

And easy to do so.

Take juice of any volume and keep adding sugar until the SG is at 1085 or 1090.

Depending on an acid test add some acid like citric acid to bring acidity to a level of 6 or 7.
If you do not have an acid test kit at hand taste the juice and ad some acid or lemon juice according to taste.

Add some banana's and /or raisins for giving the wine some body.

Add some petic enzyme for helping clearing.

That is it.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 17, 2009)

*Only one more time.....*

Tommy, I am only going to respond because, like you I had a zillion questions when I first started making my own wine. because of all the help, advise, and encouragement I found in here fron all of the members I have made wine from frozen concentrated juices with some great successes. I encourage you to use the search forum. I myself have started many threads regarding making wine from store "fruit", and many others have inquired about the same.

There are two reasons I encourage you to try to search first. You may find the answers you are seeking quiker than you can wait for a response from one of us in here. Secondly, noone wants to keep repeating themselves, although we all like to share our knowledge with you.

Tell us what you want to do, and how you want to do it and we will help as much as we can. By using the search feature in here many of your questions could be answered and then when you ask an arbitrary question we will have a better idea on which direction you are heading. If this were a car forum and you asked how to fix your vehicle because it's not running, noone in here would have a clue what you want.

If there is anything we can help you with, please be a little more specific. I for one could help you into making wine with store bought fruit juice concentrate, and would be proud to help. I didn't make up my knowledge. The members in here taught me what I know. I can never repay them except to pass on that knowledge.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Troy


----------



## cpfan (Mar 17, 2009)

Tommy:

There is a wine making forum based in the UK that has a beginners thread on making 1 gallon of wine from store bought juices. See http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1562

Bear in mind that it is UK based and their gallon is 4.54 litres whereas the US gallon is 3.78 litres (160 vs 128 ounces?), and that products mentioned may not be available in the US. I followed these insrtuctions to make an apple-grape wine that is pretty good, except I didn't degas it enough. I also made a US gallon of wine from 2 cartons of 'fresh juice' from the grocery store (a Canadian only brand). It's pretty good, but I think it needs sweetening slightly to bring out the flavour better.

I'm not familiar with Juicy Juice so can't comment. Look at the ingredients. Benzoate and sorbate will give you grief. Ascorbic acid will not. Metabisulfite and sulfur dioxide mean you will have to sit the juice in an open pail for a few hours before pitching the yeast.

Steve


----------

